# 2017 cruze hatchback lt rs chrome removal?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Vanstone said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any insight on how to remove exterior chrome as in fog light, grill, and window trim on the car, as well as the interior. It was very easy for me to pop it off my jetta but im having trouble with this one!


Welcome Aboard! 

I found many threads on this for the Gen I, but so far only one that only mentions it for the Gen II.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

